# Cancelled skyscrapers [ only 250m+ ]



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Empire World Towers (312m)*

These were planned for Miami before the market crash. Hopefully, something equally as tall will go on the site. They were really planned at 319m. Don't know where I got the 312 from.


275px-Empire_World_Towers by QuantumX, on Flickr


656-Empire_World_Towers_-_Night_Perspective_standalone_prod_affiliate_56 by QuantumX, on Flickr


1097EmpireWorldTowersToRuleMiamiSkyline_pic1 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

SEOUL, Dancing Dragon, 446m, 88 fl | 378m, 77 fl, Canceled


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

FRANKFURT, Tower 365, 365m, cancelled


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

ISTANBUL, Dubai Towers, 300m, 94 fl | 240m, 74 fl, Canceled


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Pals_RGB said:


> SEOUL , Triple One , 620m , 2034ft , 111 fl , Canceled


IBD Seoul project is now a proposed project 'cause South Korean President, Park Geun-hye, and the KORAIL want to build this complex, and now it is resume, fortunately.


----------



## CZane (Jan 17, 2011)

Grollo Tower would have been an instant world-wide icon for Australia if it had been built.









Perth's Waterfront Sky Tower, along with the Westralia Tower









And finally, CBD-1, Sydney









All would have been amazing, but overwhelming in Melbourne, Perth & Sydney.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

Aeropolis 2001








http://www.tofugu.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/aeropolis-2001-02.jpg


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW Its a shame that all those amazing designs are wasted


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Heysel Tower - Brussels - 635 m.*

On the site of the Brussels Atomium (102 meter only), another iconic building was planned initially: The 635 meter high Heysel Tower. The tower was designed by the modernist architect Léon Stynen and the engineer Gustave Magnel in 1955. It would have been the tallest skyscraper in Europe untill today. the two designers didn't came to a compromise about the design and material of the structure. Unfortunately Magnel died in 1955, after which the project was cancelled.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*TOKYO | Nishi-Shinjuku 3-Chome Redevelopment 西新宿三丁目西地区再開発 | 338m, 2x 245m, 190m | CANCELLED*



















No detailed renders for this group of towers, which would have included Tokyo's 1st supertall was ever released, but that was probably because it was cancelled because it didn't get planning permission in 2010 because of transportation issues. Basically the city demanded that this project would get it's own train/metro station, but the company that operates the railway line right next to the site was not interested in opening a new station. 

Earlier this year this redevelopment surfaced again, but the new plan which is not detailed yet is significantly smaller then the original one.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*The 2nd Rinku Gate Tower*, Izumisano City, Osaka Prefecture, Japan


Rinku Town is a new town in Izumisano city that was developed together with the Kansai International, the new airport for Osaka that was build in the Osaka Bay. It included a twin tower project, with one tower at both sides of the bridge that connects the island airport with the mainland. 




















But only 1 tower has been constructed, the other one was cancelled because of the new economic situation after the Japanese economic bubble broke in 1992. It was not just this tower that was cancelled, but most of other smaller towers in the 1st image. Leaving only 1 lonely 256m tall tower in a sea of low rise shopping malls and amusement halls. 


167 Rinku Gate Tower Building Izumisano Japan by klinkaeo rungsun, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^ That masterplan looks quite 'American' to me  .


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

Here there are some from Warsaw, Poland:

Kulczyk Tower, 280m ; There's a height limit for the airport in that place but the tower will rise anyway but it will be only max 130m:









Lindleya Office Corner, 330 m ; The small buildings occuping the site of the tower can't be demolished:









Plac Zawiszy/ European Trade Center, 280 m ; I don't know the reason of cancellation...:









Skrzydlaty 3, 400m (The one on the right) ; I don't know the reason of cancellation...:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^ That last one is cool   .


----------



## Hoogfriesland (Nov 22, 2005)

Parkhaventoren (390 meter) Rotterdam, cancellend about 10 years ago.:



















Belle van Zuylentoren (260 meter) in Utrecht, cancellend a few years ago:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Zaha Hadid - Surfers Paradise Transit Centre (346m)











E1/E2 - Surfers Paradise (340/320m)


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

Torre Tres Caravelas | 370 mts | 70 floors |
this tower was planned to be built in Buenos Aires








http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/2374/torre20tres20carabelasis1.jpg








http://www.maquetaserra.com.ar/imag...tasgrandesydetalles/detalletrescarabelas1.jpg


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

*Eternal Shining **300 m In KIEV (UKRAINE) 2007-2008 till 2020 **for hole complex*


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ That's a Klingon Tower :hilarious


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

Kanto said:


> ^^ That's a Klingon Tower :hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

DimaF said:


> *Eternal Shining **300 m In KIEV (UKRAINE) 2007-2008 till 2020 **for hole complex*


2WTC imitation? ? :weird:


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

bozenBDJ said:


> 2WTC imitation? ? :weird:


inspiration


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Alexenergy said:


> inspiration


2WTC 's design was released before 2007.


----------

